# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى العام >  حكاية ملابس

## الورده الجوريه

حكاية ملابس


كان يا ما كان في قديم الزمان .. كانت هناك ملابس تستر الجسد، عاشت سنين ،

طويلة وكان أهلها سعداء بها.

فجأة..!

هجم عليها أعداؤها .. فدارت بينهما معارك شرسة، صمدت فيها الملابس بقوة فترة طويلة من الزمن..

لكن أعداءها اجتمعوا ومالوا عليها ميلة واحدة.. فقطعوها من الأعلى، ومزقوها من الأسفل بمخالب شيطانية ..

فسقطت الملابس إلى الأرض.. وثارت منها دماء الحياء.. بكت الملابس على نفسها، وبكى أهلها عليها،

بعد أن أصبح الجسد يسترها وما تستره..

وبرقت في ظلمة ليل التعري أنياب شيطان مريد، وسُمع لضحكته دويٌ مجلجلٌ انزعجت منه

قلوب أناس أحبوا لباس الحياء والستر ، فقاموا ليدفعوا شره عنهم..

وبدأت المعركة من جديد.. استخدم فيها الطرفان كل أساليب التقنية الحديثة ووسائل الإعلام ..

فهل ستكون جنديا
في (معركة التعري) تدافع عن الحياء في صف الفضيلة وأهلها ؟ ..

أتوقع منك الكثير من التفاعل الإيجابي ..

ولا أعلم حجم ما تملك من قدرات في نُصرة الحياء..

لكني أعلم أن حجم الإيمان في قلبك هو الذي سيحدد مع أيِّ الفريقين ستكون..؟

منقووووووووووووووووووول

----------


## The Gentle Man

فعلا ستكون معركه خاسرة ان لم نوقف معها ونساندها 

يسلموا يا  :Eh S(17):  :Eh S(17):  :Eh S(17):

----------

